# Fan page on facebook :)



## bustet_kia (Oct 18, 2010)

Login | Facebook

and

Flickr: zeynepcerenoktay's Photostream

I would like you to visit and see my photographs on these web sites. Thank you for your attentions


----------



## edouble (Oct 18, 2010)

I love your portrait work! Very artistic poses and edits. Good job!


----------



## HeadshotLondon (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree, Nice colours! Good work!


----------

